# Starchitects Cup



## GreenRadiation (Jul 6, 2011)

Foster + Partners
Dan Libeskind
Zaha Hadid


----------



## guyversa (Jan 24, 2012)

foster and partners
zaha hadid
calatrava


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Helmut Jahn
Behnisch
Pei Cobb Freed & Partners


----------



## zbieraj (Dec 20, 2007)

Aires Mateus
Sanaa
Bolesław Stelmach


----------



## salto_angel (Apr 9, 2009)

1. Wojciech Jarząbek
2. Stefan Kuryłowicz
3. Hans Kollhoff


----------



## stefan032 (Aug 24, 2009)

1. Frank Lloyd Wright
2. Branko Žeželj
3. Luj Šverer


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Mikhail Posokhin sr.
Mikhail Posokhin jr.
Sergey Skuratov


----------



## Saulmol (Dec 28, 2009)

Zaha Hadid
Michel Rojkind
Norman Foster


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

S.O.M
Zaha Hadid
Cesar Pelli


----------



## tool2106 (Sep 24, 2009)

1. Herzog & De Meuron

2. Zaha Hadid

3. Frank Gehry


----------



## lollo2009 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sanaa
Renzo Piano
Jean Nouvel


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Oscar Niemeyer
Santiago Calatrava
Jean Nouvel


----------



## Macteo (Jul 6, 2009)

1. Brunelleschi* 

2. Renzo Piano

3. Richard Meier


*_too dead?_


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

1. Ridwan Kamil
2. *Skidmore*, Owings and Merrill (burj khalifa team)
3. Tom Wright of WS Atkins PLC


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

1. SOM
2. Renzo Piano
3. Stefan Kuryłowicz


----------



## Roderik Cooper (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine are;

1. Zaha Hadid
2. 2. Jean Nouvel
3. Richard Meier


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

1. Bjarke Ingels
2. Daniel Libeskind
3. Rem Koolhaas


----------



## lMl (Jul 22, 2005)

UN Studio / Ben van Berkel
Oscar Niemeyer
MVRDV


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Mies van der Rohe
Richard Meier
Rem Koolhaas


----------



## triodegradable2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mies Van der Rohe
Foster + Partners
Cesar Pelli


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 2, 2009)

Frank Lloyd Wright
Renzo Piano
Frank Gehry


----------



## ContatoreDiCasiUmani (May 16, 2009)

Herzog & de Meuron
Renzo Piano
David Chipperfield


----------



## MancKnight (Oct 30, 2010)

1. norman foster
2. renzo piano
3. santiago calatrava


----------



## Bauer-Ewald (Jun 27, 2009)

Hans Kollhoff
Hermann Henselmann
Giorgio Grassi


----------



## cs7even (Jul 28, 2011)

1-zaha hadid
2-jean nouvel
3-foster & partners


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

1. Zaha Hadid
2. Cesar Pelli
3. Norman Foster


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Adraian Smith
Richard Meier
Cesar Pelli


----------



## Foxx.22 (Mar 27, 2009)

1. Renzo Piano
2. Foster + Partners
3. Rafael Moneo


----------



## F81 (Jul 15, 2009)

1. Renzo Piano
2. Santiago Calatrava
3. Norman Foster


----------



## luca_bcn (Nov 5, 2011)

renzo piano
jean nouvel
massimilano fuxsas


----------



## ChienSabe (Jan 3, 2012)

César Pelli
Renzo Piano
Frank Gehry


----------



## Sandeman (Jul 10, 2006)

Louis Khan

Henry Hobson Richardson

Louis Sullivan


----------



## ravergdl (Aug 26, 2008)

Enrique Norten.
Herzog & de Meuron.
Carmé Pinós.


----------



## the ro0ok (Jan 2, 2011)

1-Zaha Hadid
2-Carmé Pinós.
3-norman foster


----------



## angel_valladolid (Jul 28, 2011)

1. Zaha Hadid
2. Renzo Piano
3. Jean Nouvel


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Aires Mateus
Santiago Calatrava
Álvaro Siza Vieira


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_Daniel Libeskind
Arquitectonica
Felino Palafox_


----------



## keck (Mar 6, 2012)

your 3 favorite architects / architect firms. The 32 with the most votes will enter the tournament.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Hans Kollhoff









Kleihues (Josef + Jan = Kleihues+Kleihues)










Helmut Jahn


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

1.suppose design office 
2.rick joy
3.fran silvestre

but in fact i lie to myself , i can't rank any of the architects i appreciate .


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Rem Koolhaus
Richard Rogers
Allied Architects


----------



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

Kenzo Tange









IM Pei









Norman Foster


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks all.  

Below are the results. Some interesting things, I expected KPF and AS+GG to make the cut for example. The top 16 will go into the tournament, which starts Wednesday.


```
Foster + Parners		        35
Zaha Hadid				29
Renzo Piano			26
OMA					16
César Pelli				14
Santiago Calatrava		13
Mies Van der Rohe		13
Frank Gehry		        9
oscar niemeyer			9
Herzoh + Meuron			9
Jean Nouvel		        9
Daniel Libeskind		        8
SOM					8
Bjarke Ingels			5
Richard Meier			5
Frank Lloyd Wright		5

--------------- cut ---------------

Peter Zumthor			4
Hans Kollhoff			4
Eduardo Souto Moura		4
Sanaa				4
Michel Rojkind			4
AS+GG				4
Alvaro Siza Vieira		4

UN Studio 				3
MVRDV				3
Wojciech Jarząbek		3
i.m. pei				3
Arquitectronica			3

Palafox Et Al			2
David Chipperfield		2
Gensler				2
Tadao Ando				2
Enrique Norten			2
Helmut Jahn			2
Stefan Kuryłowicz		2
Massimiliano Fuksas		2
Gustavo Penna			2
Carmé Pinós			2
Le Corbusier			2

Gallego Jorreto			1
Hijjaz Kasturi			1
RMJM					1
Emre Arolat			1
HOK				        1
Behnisch				1
Aires Mateus			1
Bolesław Stelmach		1
Branko Žeželj			1
Luj Šverer				1
Mikhail Posokhin sr.	        1
Mikhail Posokhin jr.	        1
Sergey Skuratov			1
Brunelleschi			1
Ridwan Kamil			1
Atkins		                1
Zbigniew Maćków			1
David Chipperfield		1
Rolf Muhlethaler		        1
Aires Mateus			1
3Gigon/Guyer			1
Michael Graves			1
John Lautner			1
Hijas Kasturi			1
Ken Yeang				1
Luis Barragán			1
Peter Eisenman			1
AEDAS				1
Dietrich Untertrif.		        1
Glenn Murcutt			1
Ricardo Bofill			1
Steven Holl				1
Olson Kundig Arch.		1
Kengo Kuma			1
Perkins + Will			1
Thom Mayne			1
KPF					1
Toyo Ito				1
Michael Hopkins			1
Jeanne Gang			1
Isay Weinfeld			1
Antoni Gaudí			1
Nicholas Hawksmoor		1
Henning Larsen			1
Gerkan, Marg und Partn.	1
Moshe Safdie			1
Louis I. Kahn			1
Mansilla + Tuñon		        1
Carlos Ott				1
Rafael Viñoly			1
RPBW					1
Arata Isozaki			1
Richard Rogers			1
Hermann Henselmann		1
Giorgio Grassi			1
Rafael Moneo			1
Louis Khan				1
Henry Hobson Richards.	1
Louis Sullivan			1
Aires Mateus			1
Kleihues				1
suppose design office 	        1
rick joy				1
fran silvestre			1	
Allied Architects		        1
Kenzo Tange	                1
```


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

1 - Cesar Pelli
2 - Norman Foster
3 - Oscar Niemeyer


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Frank Lloyd Wright
Mies van der Rohe
Tadao Ando


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Too late, folks.


----------



## JMGV196 (Jun 16, 2011)

Frank Lloyd Wright
Santiago Calatrava
Hermann Tilke


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Jan ... "Louis I. Kahn" and "Louis _Khan_" are the same person, just his name was misspelled the second time. 

Kahn was a world famous Philadelphia architect who was the subject of the film "My Architect." He designed the Bangladesh national parliament building in Dhaka, among other famous buildings all over the world.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

1. Frank Lloyd Wright
2. Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill
3. Cesar Pelli
4. Norman Foster


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

1.Calatrava
2.Stefan Kuryłowicz
3.Daniel Libeskind


----------



## bur-iram (Sep 6, 2009)

1. Zaha Hadid
2. Frank Gehry
3. Daniel Libeskind


----------

